# الاخوة الكرام احتاج الى برمجة سنترال مريديان



## عدان (7 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام احتاج الى برمجة سنترال مريديان 
ارجو ممن يعرف برمجة هذا السنترال شرح البرمجة خطوة خطوه وشكرا او اذا كان لديه المقدرة على تدريبي على طريقة البرمجة مستعد الاتفاق معه ارجو مراسلتي على بريد هو تم يل adan-c


----------



## medo2002 (25 مايو 2009)

اريد شرح واف للموضوع


----------



## عدان (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخ medo2002
سنترال نورستار الكندي ( مرديان )


----------



## nasrodk (29 مايو 2009)

أنا هنا يا أخي سأساعدك لكن أنت لم توضح نوعه فهناك أنواع كثيرة :
meridian sl1 option 11
meridian sl1 option 51
meridian sl1 option 61
meridian sl1 option 81
الخ,,,,الرجاء عنواني [email protected]
للافادة أكثر


----------



## dhsh11 (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ارغب معرفة برمجة الخواص البسيطة في سنترال مريديان نوعية 

وهذه صورة الجهاز 





اشكر لك تفاعلك يا غالي​


----------



## الليث الماسي (3 يناير 2010)

ان جاهز على تعلمك البرمجة 
ان الليث الماسي


----------



## الليث الماسي (3 يناير 2010)

هذا s/w للسنترال ميريدان نور ستار


----------



## الليث الماسي (3 يناير 2010)

هذا s/w ميريدان نورستار 
ان بعرف كل البرمجة بعلمك البرمجة


----------



## stihah (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر اخى على تطوعك


----------



## ال بهيان (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الليث ممكن طلب مساعدة منك بشان السنترال مريديان فان ايضا بحاجة لمعرفة بعض الامور الخاصة فيه فاذا ماكان عندك مانع اضفني الى بريديك 

[email protected]


----------



## ال بهيان (23 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء افضل لو انزلتم شرح البرمجة في الموقع ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## dhsh11 (8 يونيو 2010)

اخي 
الليث الماسي 

اشكر مبادرتك 

وآمل التواصل 

[email protected]
0550011732

شاكر تعاونك​


----------



## عدان (9 يونيو 2010)

اشكر الجميع على الزيارة ولو انها متاخرة جدا


----------



## samoo_140 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

دي بعض المميزات التي تسطيع ان تساعدك

*0 button inquiry
*1 feature key external autodial
*2 feature key internal autodial
*3 feature key programming
*4 personnel speed dial
*501 select english
*502 select french
*503 select spanish
*6 ring type
*7 display contrast adjust
*80 ring volume adjust
*81 move line keys
*82 dial modes
*831 aa on/off (cics)
*832 ccr on/off (cics)
*833 aa/ccr recording maintenance (cics)
*84 auto log options
*85 call log password
*89 programmed release
*9 run/stop
0 system speed dial
1 send message
#1 send message cancel
2 ring again
#2 ring again cancel
3 conference / transfer
#3 conference split
4 call forward
#4 call forward cancel
5 last number redial
60 page general
61x page internal zone (1-6)
62 page external
63x page internal zone (1-6) plus external
64 line pools
65 message reply
#65 message reply cancel
66 voice call
67 saved number
68 restriction /cos override
69 priority call
70 call transfer (blind)
71 link (hook flash)
72 timed release
74 call park
75 group call pickup
76 directed call pickup
77 call duration timer
78 pause
79 exclusive hold
800 trunk answer
801 call queuing
802 group listening
803 show time
804 wait for dial tone
805 test sets (2.0)
806 hide display
808 long tones
810 make busy
811 call information
812 enter call log
813 log it
815 auto bumping
817 irad transfer (cics only)
819 outgoing name and number blocking (4.1)
#819 cancel outgoing name and number blocking
82 camp on
83 privacy control
84 line redirecton
#84 cancel line redirection
85 do not disturb
#85 cancel do not disturb
86 back ground music
#86 cancel background music
87 "service modes (dr-3,4,5)"
#87 cancel service modes
870 show service modes (cics)
871 extended ringing (ics)
#871 cancel extended ringing
872 alternative restrictions
#872 cancel alternative restrictions
873 alternative routing
#873 cancel alternative routing
88 voice call deny
#88 cancel voice call deny


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عدان (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر كل من شارك ولا يفوتني ان اشكر samoo_140 على المعلموات القيمة


----------



## خالد9050 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوووووووووووواني


السلام عليكم ممكن يريد التريب


انا جاهز 0555404656


----------



## خالد9050 (18 فبراير 2012)

هل يوجد دورات في صيانة السنترالات


----------



## خالد9050 (18 فبراير 2012)

[ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولكم


----------



## خالد9050 (18 فبراير 2012)

[وووووووووووووووووووووووووولكم


----------



## amazonkky (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخى الليث بارك الله لك وفى عمرك اخى اريد منك مساعدة فى ان اتعلم برمجة سنترال المريديان حتى يتسنى لى ان اجد عملا فى هذا المجال ولك جزيل الشكر برجاء ارسال اميلك او مراسلتى عى اميلى الخاصعلى الياهو amazonkky



:56:


----------

